# RR: 193. Schumann: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Furtwängler (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1953)










2.	Sawallisch (cond.), Staatskapelle Dresden	(1972)










3.	Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1960)










4.	Gardiner (cond.), Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique	(1997)










5.	Barenboim (cond.), Staatskapelle Berlin	(2003)










6.	Bernstein (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1984)










7.	Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1960)










8.	Klemperer (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1960)










9.	Kubelík (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1963)










10.	Zinman (cond.), Zurich Tonhalle Orchestra	(2003)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Furtwängler (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1953)
2.	Sawallisch (cond.), Staatskapelle Dresden	(1972)
3.	Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1960)
4.	Gardiner (cond.), Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique	(1997)
5.	Barenboim (cond.), Staatskapelle Berlin	(2003)
6.	Bernstein (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1984)
7.	Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1960)
8.	Klemperer (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1960)
9.	Kubelík (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1963)
10.	Zinman (cond.), Zurich Tonhalle Orchestra	(2003)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

